# Barns over booking the arena



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

ok im just wondering if maybe im over reacting at our last horse show we were told that there would be No gate holds nothing what so ever our lunch was 20 minutes and had no time to warm up our horses in the arena when we asked why we were told that the barn owner had booked a barrel racing @ 6:00 that evening so we were rushed through the show to try and have it done by 5 oclock well 5 o clock came we had barrel racers pulling in to the parking lot and with bad weather we were trying to huddle in the door way of the arena to try and keep dry well @ 6 oclock came close we were only on reining and the barrel racers pushed there way in to the arena holding area leaving little room for show particpants well the show finally ended @ 7 getting out the parking lot was a nightmare specially cause they were trying to get in find a spot to get going one gal parked so freaking close to our trailer we couldnt tye our horses to our trailer which was bad cause we were hauling 2 stallions .. well we have another show there this weekend and shes dont the same thing saying the show committee is only renting the barn form 8-5 ? who truely knows when this even will end but apprently shes doing this and knows what a pain it is for the participants and doesnt care i am strongly thinking of not going for that fact let alone when my friend asked her why she does this she was kicked of the property for asking why? Sorry to make it So long but as anyone ever run in to this? and how did you feel about it ? 
( im not poking at the barrel racers cause it is at no fault thiers just so happens thats the even that was after ours, this weekend it is roping) 
but id love to hear all your thoughts


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

wow, ive never heard of this happening before. But if it DID, i would be pretty pis*ed off. 

Its definitely NOT fair to the people who are being rushed, and when someone has to park so close to your trailer that you can't even tie the horse, thats bad....

Hopefully the next one goes a little smoother? if you decide to go that is.


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

If I were you I would boycott it. It's not worth the stress.

Sorry I can't help myself but FYI, your first sentence was 8 lines long. It made this very difficult to read.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I wouldn't participate. If enough people start pulling out of the events in that barn, they'll be forced to re-evaluate their practices. JMO.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

blossom856 said:


> If I were you I would boycott it. It's not worth the stress.
> 
> Sorry I can't help myself but FYI, your first sentence was 8 lines long. It made this very difficult to read.


 
yeah i know my typing isnt the best but i m going to go to this show and see how it goes this weekend if its bad me and my friend both have decided if its bad again we will pull and leave in the middle of the show cause im taking my 27 year old boy and hes too old for that crap


----------

